# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Nekwervelprobleem

## Bambi

na een behandeling bij een chiropractor voor blocage kon ik mijn hoofd nog niet behoorlijk draaien en had nog steeds pijn. de huisarts verwees mij dan door naar een kinesiste waar ik na 9 behandelingen met massage en manuele therapie een hevige hoofdpijn van overhoud waarvoor ik dag en nacht paracetamol moet nemen. heb nu ook pijn aan de bovenste wervels, wordt er bijna misselijk van, voel mij zeer slecht en kan bijna niet meer werken. neem 's avonds een halve bromazepam in om toch enkele uren te kunnen slapen. de chiropractor schreef mij epsipam voor dat ik volgens de huisarts niet te samen mag nemen. weet niet meer wat doen, het ene nemen of het andere of naar een neuroloog gaan. Is er iemand die dit ziektebeeld herkent en misschien enige raad kan geven ?
bij voorbaat dank.grt.

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Bambi,

Lees dit artikel eens, misschien heb je er iets aan?
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=60006#post60006

Sterkte!

----------


## Sefi

Ben je ooit nog teruggeweest bij de chiropractor? Op zich zou hij dit probleem moeten kunnen oplossen.

----------


## Bambi

moet morgen gaan, hopelijk kan hij er iets aan doen want de pijn is niet meer uit te staan, misschien spier verokken of gescheurd of zware artrose. Zal laten weten wat het resultaat is, kan nog nuttig zijn voor andere personen die hetzelfde probleem hebben.
vr.grt.

----------


## Sefi

Vaak is het zo dat wanneer de pijn erger wordt door fysiotherapie dat er dan sprake is van verschoven wervels en dat zou een chiropractor moeten kunnen oplossen. Maar je spieren raken na een tijdje gewend aan de verkeerde stand van de wervels. Dus als de chiropractor het een keer recht zet dan gaan je spieren hard werken om de wervels weer scheef te trekken. Zodra de pijn terugkomt moet je dus gelijk weer naar de chiropractor en niet blijven doorlopen met de pijn. Als de wervels korte tijd achter elkaar teruggezet worden dan wennen je spieren aan deze nieuwe stand en die zullen dan ontspannen en niet meer aan de wervels trekken, waardoor de wervels zullen blijven zitten.
Natuurlijk kan er later altijd weer wat gebeuren waardoor de wervels weer verkeerd gaan. 
Als het probleem toch blijft terugkomen dan zou het kunnen zijn dat je triggerpoints hebt in je nek/schouderspieren. Dit zorgt voor een hoge spierspanning en stralingspijn met name hoofdpijn. Wellicht kan je chiropractor hier ook wat over vertellen. 
Als je oefeningen doet en je klachten worden erger dan is er vaak sprake van triggerpoints. Meer info: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl

Een chiropractor is vaak beter voor dergelijke klachten dan een manuele therapeut. De werkwijze is totaal anders.

----------

